# Toys for toddlers



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Our wood working club makes and gives away 5000 toys a year to local children's hospitals and to The Salvation Army. These are some I have been working on this past week. Pine, Cedar & Mahogany


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Jim, that is a LOT of toys. It's always great to see somebody giving back to their community. Thanks for being an inspiration!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Dont get me wrong. I only made a few hundred of those 5000. We have a small club (30) but a few of the guys make toys all day every day year round.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I had assumed you don't make 5000 toys by yourself  Kudos to you and the club


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Really nice Jim. I bet you liked Steve's post this morning. It's very generous of you guys to devote your time and materials in that way.


----------



## Lil2J (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice toys and even better reason to make them.

Keep it up, the woodworking world needs more people like that


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are all nice but what's even more important is that what you're making them for is a wonderful cause.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

